

German federal court rules Google liable for autocomplete suggestions - morsch
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzpolitik/bundesgerichtshof-google-muss-umstrittene-suchtipps-loeschen-a-899688.html

======
morsch
Couldn't find an English source, sorry, but I'm sure Google Translate will do
the job.

Some notes:

This is the highest regular court (ie. apart from the constitutional court and
European courts).

The decision invalidates an earlier decision by a lower court which ruled in
favor of Google; that court will now have to review the case and determine
whether a specific autocomplete will have to be removed.

For some reason this is a fairly big thing here, with many supposedly
important people taking issue with autocomplete suggestions associated with
them (which of course causes pranksters to game the system even more,
YHBT/YHL/HAND). Incidentally, bashing Google for all the wrong reasons and
none of the right ones is popular here.

Last but not least, Google has to police individual offensive autocomplete
suggestions _only after being told about them_ , which I guess makes it at
least somewhat feasible. I'm not sure if any changes they make only have to be
made on google.de, with the full supposedly defamatory experience remaining
available on google.com. I hope so.

